# Spare Toilet Cassette



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I saw one for sale on Outdoor Bits and I wondered how many people carry a spare and how useful you find it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cassette*

I have sold two recently, so there must be a requirement, but mine were only £30, so ideal as a spare if the other has a leak.

Useful for wild campers though if there is nowhere to get rid of the spent pennies etc

Russell


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have carried a spare for 5 years and used it twice, both times really glad we had it but is it worth taking up the space. Bit like those without spare wheels, how many times does anyone need one, but when you do!!! 

We will still carry it, much to his annoyance  I like to be prepared and as I am the one who empties I get a say for a change. 

Mandy


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We carry a spare ( got it off ebay £40 ) never used it yet

We bought it after our last trip to Europe when we done a bit of wildcamping a spare cassette would have been very handy on a few occasions .

Paul


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We don't carry one, but sometimes think that it isn't a bad idea at all. Storage is a problem, though, so on balance it is unlikely that we will do so......


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Heather

We bought one from a MHF Member recently because we mainly wild-camp. We used it within 2 weeks, but had we not had it we would have found another solution.

Of course we do not have any limitation on storage space. the extra weight of a full cassette has to be taken into account if payload is tight.

I doubt whether anyone mainly using sites would need one.

Geoff


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes Heather, I do carry a spare unit with me and have used it from time to time, more so when I'm on events when there are no real places to clean the cassette, I do find it very useful....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We carry two spares and use them regularly, but then we don't use sites.

If have tried to arrange things so that when we are on a aire or travelling I need to do all the servicing at the same time. So a quick trip to the service point for a fill and empty and we are OK for the next three to five days, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan, original in situ plus two spares and you're ok for the next 3 to 5 days. 8O . Make that doctors appointment asap. :wink: 

tony


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We have one and it came with the camper.
We wilded in France last month for a full month.
it was invaluable

However You need to store it full (so to speak) till you can find a place to dispose of it properly.
So we always placed it in a bin bag as well.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> Alan, original in situ plus two spares and you're ok for the next 3 to 5 days. 8O . Make that doctors appointment asap. :wink:
> 
> tony


You beat me to it Tony. :lol:

We have 1 spare and use it regularly due to our camping style.

Paul.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I find that drinking a lot of beer tends to fill them up or could it be that I am just full of ####.

Or maybe I should just say bog off, Alan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I carry a spare, however, it was a spare for the previous van, doesn't fit this model. If I need to use it , it will be a case of decanting the 'used' one. 8O 

tony


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Old Van*

On our first van we had one and struggled. Sometimes there were 8 of us. The Ladies always filled the cassette.

Our current van came with a spare. I think (not sure I don't very often do the emtying). We have used it twice in 3 years. But there are only ever 4 adults these days.

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tightwad Tony.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Alan, in the present European financial situation, you've got to be careful. :lol: 

tony


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Would that be fecal prudence Tony?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I see, all the crap jokes now start appearing :lol: 

tony


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Perhaps some enterprising person could make available a 'flat-pack' spare cassette as I've not room for a full size spare.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Or a flat pack 'jerry' can. :lol: 

tony


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We do a fair bit of wilding but never needed a spare. I would though if I had one of those tiny cassettes you often see on some vans (usually abroad). They cant last more than a day!

In Europe its always so easy to empty them anywhere and never costs anything so unless I was intending on staying in the same wild spot for more than four days I cant see the need really. Anyway I would worry about it leaking in the garage. It leaked on the bike once when I was riding it to the Elsan which wasnt great. 8O


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

barryd said:


> We do a fair bit of wilding but never needed a spare. I would though if I had one of those tiny cassettes you often see on some vans (usually abroad). They cant last more than a day!
> 
> In Europe its always so easy to empty them anywhere and never costs anything so unless I was intending on staying in the same wild spot for more than four days I cant see the need really. Anyway I would worry about it leaking in the garage. It leaked on the bike once when I was riding it to the Elsan which wasnt great. 8O


Wait til you have a problem with one not working correctly, mechanism falling to bits and its chucking it down, you will wish you had a spare, especially if contemplating fulltiming.

Paul.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

coppo said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > We do a fair bit of wilding but never needed a spare. I would though if I had one of those tiny cassettes you often see on some vans (usually abroad). They cant last more than a day!
> ...


Yeah but how often do they fail. You could carry a spare everything and the wheels would fall off. I carry stuff like a spare fan belt, or drive belt for the bike but a spare thetford? If I need the loo and im out in the wilds then ill find a bush or dig a hole.

Actually you might have a point. With ours being a British van with the long dark green thetford, if it does break are they readily available across Europe? I suppose it would never be a big job ( :lol: :lol: ) to have one shipped from the UK if not. You might have to cross your legs a bit though.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Since we got a spare it has allowed a lot more serendipity in our travels. Used it quite often.

Dick


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Currently wildcamping in Greece where there are few places off grid to empty your loo, so a second cassette is very useful here, especially when you've got the squitts like wot I have but thats another story :lol: 
We never put paper down the loo but have a little bin for that, probably gives us an xtra quarter of a days use, every little helps. :wink:

Don't use it much in mainland Europe tho as there are so many mh service points about its not really needed unless you wildcamp in one place for a long time.

Havent bothered putting ours in a binbag, never leaked yet, hope i'm not proved wrong now i've said that.


Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pete

Not putting paper in your loo is good practice in Greece for not doing it in their loos.

Interesting you differentiate from 'mainland' Europe. Agree Greece is a bit on the 'edge, if not nearly over it at the moment. But I still love it!

Where are you at the moment Pete?

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

Currently just north of Sagiada near the Albanian border.

Ferry back to Italy on Monday so just hanging around topping up the tans. 

Must dash, got a full cassette to swop. :lol:

Pete


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi again
A tip we were given last year when we bought the motorhome
Instead of using chemicals in the toilet to break down waste.

Add 3 brewers yeast tablets.
They work a treat.
Much easier and cheaper and of course this won't damage septic tank bio.

Thats add the tablets into the tank

Don't swallow them


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

I have never traveled with anything other than a dose of Blue or Green in the cassette. Does brewers yeast kill the smell ? Or just ferment the contents ?

Steve


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

HeatherCloe
Looks like you have started a thread that will run and run!!


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

In other words, a thread that has the runs. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

I bought a spare last year after a very awkward moment with a full unit.

Nearly needed it this week, so although it takes space it is very valuable insurance.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I think filling the toilet cassette with 'liquids' when wilding is a pointless exercise. When wilding our toilet is reserved for number 2's, ladies number 1's with emergency use of the flush only!

Gentleman's number ones are executed into a 5L water container (the ones with the wide neck ). The sparkling water 5L in France comes in a blue bottle which disguises the contents when emptying. Especially when beer drinking when the volume is high makes no sense filling the cassette! 
Must easier to dispose of a bottle of wee (either into a large dumpster type bin as whole or poured away and re-used) then 17L of cassette of mixed effluent, paper etc. 

The above is no different then using the vans toilet anyway, the throne is all just a mind game to disguise the fact you are essentially sh*ting in a bucket!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Addie said:


> I think filling the toilet cassette with 'liquids' when wilding is a pointless exercise.


As are most luxuries in a way. But they are nice to have if you can 

Dick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

We carried around a spare cassette for the past couple of years but never used it, however we rarely do any wildcamping.

The new 'van has a different type of cassette so instead of buying a new spare I'm intending to rely on a cheap grey water waste carrier. We carry this around anyway and I've determined that in an emergency I could decant the contents of a full cassette into it quite easily. This would give us an additional 48 hrs to find an emptying point. Much cheaper solution and fulfills the principle of making your gear multi-task where possible, no point carrying two items where one would suffice.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Really pleased with these responses. 

I had never thought about having a spare cassette till I saw it on Ourdoor Bits.

I know I have had times when my toilet has been full and with a full toilet ones motorhome is effectively unusuable. 

So glad to hear that there are those who feel a spare cassette is useful.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

gaspode said:


> ...I'm intending to rely on a cheap grey water waste carrier. We carry this around anyway and I've determined that in an emergency I could decant the contents of a full cassette into it quite easily. This would give us an additional 48 hrs to find an emptying point. Much cheaper solution and fulfills the principle of making your gear multi-task where possible, no point carrying two items where one would suffice.


You suggested this before Gaspode, so this is what we now do. Never had to use it yet, but it's good knowing it's there and as you say, a cheap option.

We carry ours outside the van - I think it's strapped to the top of the waste tank or something similar (not my department - hubby will know where it is!). This way it doesn't take up valable storage space.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Regarding Brewers yeast tablets
We use upper tank additive (Pink stuff) and we haven't noticed any smell whilst using the brewers yeast tabs in the waste tank.
Everything breaks down very quickly.

kev


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..

You want one of these







it will even get you out of snow, handy for killing rats, and digging up worms for fishing..

In fact it is a lot more useful than a spare cassette :wink: ..

ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

hi Ray
Really useful tool lol
But sometimes its not possible to dig a hole without causing someone to get upset. I would object if someone dug one near my house.
So spare cassettes, big bottles, spades, public toilets
and of course Big bladders and bowels all have a time and place.
Kev


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev1 said:


> hi Ray
> Really useful tool lol
> But sometimes its not possible to dig a hole without causing someone to get upset. I would object if someone dug one near my house.
> So spare cassettes, big bottles, spades, public toilets
> ...


Hi What do you think folk did before cassettes, and what do you think the army does, "just a min I will have to stop fighting I want a dump, anybody seen a toilet round here".. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Kev1 said:
> 
> 
> > hi Ray
> ...


So you're the man who wees on my front door step are you? And poos behind the bushes in Lincoln's Inn Fields.

I assume you're just having a bit of a joke, but public urinations and defecation is unacceptable, unhygenice and illegal.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HeatherChloe said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > Kev1 said:
> ...


You are making assumptions and talking absolute tosh.

When on campsites use the facilities.. when miles away from civilisation wild camping, what are you going to do.. Oh dear the bog is full of crap we will have drive 50 miles or more to try and find an emptying point so we can throw it down a drain.. can you drive a bit faster as I am bursting and the bog is overflowing, you are not going to pee behind that tree are you it is disgusting.. :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Oh you live in London, that explains it :wink: .. Such a clean place.

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You've heard of the ' tooth fairy' well, the new fairy on the block is the 'sense of humour loss ' fairy.

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Whats six inch long and starts with a "P"............ 

A crap! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

They get worse :roll: .


ray.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

HeatherChloe said:


> ................... but public urinations and defecation is unacceptable, unhygenice and illegal.


and that applies to dogs too


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Blimey Did I start all that off  
Errr
Public toilets actually means public conveniences
not having a dump behind anyones garden

Having the extra toilet cassette means you can do the responsible thing and save it till you get to a proper dumping spot ie toilet or sewer drain.


Still I've had a thought
Ray 
Do you want me to pop round and dig over yer garden  
i am sure we all want to dispose of waste sensibly.

Although sadly when in France we did find some Aires
that people had dumped cassette contents in a corner.
It's not acceptable

So for us a second cassette enables us to extend our wildcamping stay

kev


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Kev1 said:


> Still I've had a thought
> Ray
> Do you want me to pop round and dig over yer garden
> i am sure we all want to dispose of waste sensibly.
> ...


Hi.

Well have another thought, where is anybody saying dump your waste in a garden or on anybody's door step, I have been disposing of waste sensibly for the last 50 years... :roll:

People can be so anal sometimes. :wink:

ray.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ray no offence intended
Love the anal bit
very topical

Kev
x


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Blimey Raye
Yer from East Yorkshire

When a sprog I lived in Keyingham


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Kev1 said:
> 
> 
> > Still I've had a thought
> ...


Well, I thought everyone was discussing how they use a spare cassette, all very nicely, until Ray came along and said it was nonsense and how did we think the army coped, and that we should just go behind a bush.

I commented that people do indeed go behing a bush in London, and how horrible it is to come across human excrement in a park.

You have since backtracked and said you weren't suggesting this at all, and I got an onslaught of having no sense of humour, the usual 'London is dirty' debate (which we've done before) and an attack on my dog (whose poo is always picked up and disposed of - never left behind a bush).

Shall we all start being nice again and discussing in a useful manner whether anyone finds a spare cassette useful?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Heather
I think Ray went off on a tangent from what was being discussed.
I always endeavour to be nice except when I don't.  
However I assure you id din not intend to upset you or be unpleasant in any way.

I simply responded and said we thought a spare cassette was a really useful thing.

keep posting kid

ignore any of us who sometimes over step or misunderstand 
Kev


----------

